# Got me a Bluetick



## Tree Blazin (Nov 6, 2009)

Called Mike McAvoy today and bought me a bluetick off of Blue River Droop semen. I used to hunt droop dogs back several years ago. I always had good luck with them. I was excited to see this blood coming back around.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Tree Blazin said:


> Called Mike McAvoy today and bought me a bluetick off of Blue River Droop semen. I used to hunt droop dogs back several years ago. I always had good luck with them. I was excited to see this blood coming back around.



 Wow looks like you might need to change your pic on here now  Get rid of your walcur dog and we may send ya a Mafia Invite


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 10, 2009)

Tell me more of this Droop blood...


----------



## Tree Blazin (Nov 11, 2009)

What would you like to know?


----------



## bluemac57 (Nov 11, 2009)

Now u have a fine line to hunt with lol


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 11, 2009)

Just where he comes from and etc...you got your So Blue dogs, Your No Blue dogs, Smokey River Dogs, Uchtman, etc....Just never heard of Droop...just curious where he descends from thats all. I like blue dogs thats all. Trying to learn. All of em got there own traits.


----------



## Tree Blazin (Nov 11, 2009)

Well he Belonged to Jerry McAvoy and his son Mike Mcavoy of Mt. Gilead Ohio... He was born in 1993 and he was put to sleep in 2007 at age 14 due to having cancer... He was super quick on his feet, He ran a coon like most dogs run deer.. Most important part he hunted the same no matter what part of the country he was hunted in Swamps, mountains, flat land, thick or thin coons.. He was truly a coon dog through and through.
He produced super nice pups most famous ones being Blue River Droop Jr and Droop 3  
He was NKC World Champion( not sure the year)
National Grand Nite Champion Bluetick at Autumn Oaks in 1996
Placed 18th in the 1997 world hunt 


-------------------------------Dalton's Blue Smoke
-----------GRNITECH CH Myer's Blue Smokey II
-------------------------------Dalton's Blue Ridge Pat
GRNITECH CH Mc Avoy Blue River Droop
-------------------------------GRNITECH Crane's Carolina Blue
-----------Wallace's Blue Ligtning
-------------------------------Jone's Blue Girl


----------



## ryan_beasley (Nov 11, 2009)

dang man I bet ole Steve has that picture on his wall somewhere!  lol  I hunted with Shane Groves and Burkhaulder (sp?) a few years back with Droop Jr.  Great guys and super nice blues!  Good luck with your pup.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 11, 2009)

Dang sound like a good dog..how long you think this blood will be around?


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Nov 12, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

I want to run a TEST

Have myself a Web sight made, and just want to see if this link will get my sight to come up?

It's made by some of the Best Blue Ticks, in the South!!

http://www.oakhillblueticks.com/daddyrabbitindex.html


----------



## Tree Blazin (Nov 12, 2009)

Well I would say the youngest dogs off of droop besides these pups are 8+ years old( just a guess) There are 12 pups out of my pups litter. 7 males and 5 females. which are 9 weeks old now.. I know Jerry and Mike have enough semen left to breed 16 more females which was drawn in 1997. Its not for sale so I guess If he uses it wisely and not just breed a bunch of females all at once it will be around for a good while. I know they'll be smart about it since this is the first time they have used any of the semen. I know my female will be bred back to a grandson of Droop that Mike and Jerry have. I'm gonna do my best to put him back into some younger pedigrees. I'm gonna try to work out a deal with mike to get a male pup also so I can breed some different females.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 12, 2009)

Whats his old blood line look like?


----------



## Tree Blazin (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm not really sure, I ordered a 6 generation pedigree and I'll let you know just as soon as I get my pups papers back.


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Nov 12, 2009)

*Droop*

I hunted this  male earlier this year everynite for 56 nights he made 128 trees and I saw 127 coon

He's off the sloppy dog witch goes back to droop at 3yrs old he was by far the most accurate dog I'v ever hunted

He was treed acrossed the river and took 1hr 15mins to get to him he was hooked and bangin


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 12, 2009)

Tree Blazin sounds like a pup I would like. Let me know when you get the pedigree.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Nov 13, 2009)

Where can i buy me one them droop pups??????


----------



## Tree Blazin (Nov 14, 2009)

Theyre all gone. Sold like hot cakes!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 14, 2009)

Well hope they turn out good.


----------

